# Zimmer zu heiß, weil der PC läuft.



## ICranxs (26. August 2016)

*Zimmer zu heiß, weil der PC läuft.*

Nabend,
seitdem es so warm ist kann ich fast garnicht mehr an meinen PC.
Sobald dieser an ist erhitzt sich mein ganzes Zimmer.
Gefühlt sind es gerade über 30° Zimmertemperatur... und das gerade mal nach 30 Minuten Nutzung!
Habt ihr da vielleicht irgendwelche Tipps?

Coretemp: min 58° max 67° CPU Temperatur

GPU-Z:  Idle: bis zu 60° bei Vollast/Zocken dauerhaft bei 86°

Mein PC:
CPU: i5 4460 4x 3.20 Ghz 
CPU Kühler: Intel Boxed Kühler
GPU: Sapphire R9 380 4GB
RAM: 2x 4GB Corsair XMS3
Gehäuse: Sharkoon VS3-S
Mainboard: Asrock B85 Anniversary


----------



## dsdenni (26. August 2016)

*AW: Zimmer zu heiß, weil der PC läuft.*

Was willst du denn da großartig machen? Die Abwärme des PC´s kannst du nunmal nicht wegzaubern.

Ein Ventilator oder ne Klimaanlage sollte Abhilfe schaffen


----------



## MarkusK531 (26. August 2016)

*AW: Zimmer zu heiß, weil der PC läuft.*

Hahah,
bei mir waren es gemessene 31°C. Dachwohnung 

Tipps:
PC in ein anderes Zimmer Stellen.
Nicht mehr Zocken
Wasserkühlung und die Radiatoren in anderes Zimmer verlegen
CPU/GPU untertakten

Was anderes bleibt dir wohl nicht übrig. Die Wärme muss ja irgendwo hin.


----------



## olli1011 (26. August 2016)

*AW: Zimmer zu heiß, weil der PC läuft.*

Waku mit externem Mora und mit schnellkuplung und paar m Leitung in nen anderen Raum.

Kein Spaß plane ich bald selber so.
Habe aber direkt in meiner PC Ecke ne alte zugemauerte Tür wo ich unten nur ne Kleine Schlauchdurchführung durchschlagen muss.

Mache das aber eher weil der andere Raum etwas Kühler ist und ich so etwas geringere Wasser Temps erreichen kann die 400-700w Wärmeleistung eines modernen Pc´s machen wenn der Raum nicht total winzig ist wenig aus im vergleich zu Fensterfläche etc.


----------



## Apfelringo (26. August 2016)

*AW: Zimmer zu heiß, weil der PC läuft.*

Schwitzen ist gesund. So eine kleine Privatsauna ist doch was, da zahlen einige viel Geld für.


----------



## Gamer090 (26. August 2016)

*AW: Zimmer zu heiß, weil der PC läuft.*

Habe Dachwohnung und während des Tages ist der PC aus, so spare ich mir eine Sauna zu Hause denn mein PC frisst gerne mal über 400W an Strom und erzeugt damit eine Menge Hitze  Eine Vorteil hat es aber das du am Tag so warm hast, es braucht lange, wie bei mir, bis das Zimmer in der Nacht abkühlt. 
Da ich nur 1 Zimmer als Wohnung habe, freut mich das natürlch umso mehr wenn es in der Nacht draussen kühl ist und ich warm habe


----------



## matti30 (26. August 2016)

*AW: Zimmer zu heiß, weil der PC läuft.*

von der aktuellen Hitzewelle in Deutschland hast du aber schon was mitbekommen?? Und es wird sich beschwert, weil der Pc den Raum zu sehr aufheizt... is klaa..

Aber halt, da ist bestimmt die Grafikkarte dran schuld. 

und am Besten noch prime 28.xx anschmeißen und über zu hohe Cputemperaturen wundern..


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (26. August 2016)

*AW: Zimmer zu heiß, weil der PC läuft.*

Der war Gut .
Haben auch gerade 31.4C° in der Hütte. Dachwohnung.
Da muß man halt durch .Da wo ich Zocke ist irgentwie der wärmste Raum der Wohnung  .
Macht BO 2 mit den Campern nochmal soviel Spass.^^ Rage.
Meine Frau tut mir leid ,da sie sich  im selben Raum befindet und unter meiner Rechnerabwärme leidet.


----------



## tsd560ti (26. August 2016)

*AW: Zimmer zu heiß, weil der PC läuft.*

Ich bin auch gerade bei 32-34°. 
Die Temperaturen sind bei dir noch unkritisch und falls du selber überhitzt kannst du dir ja auch so was hier basteln: Der Dominator-Ventilator - YouTube


----------



## Captn (26. August 2016)

*AW: Zimmer zu heiß, weil der PC läuft.*

Einfach Fenster und Tür aufmachen und im nächsten Raum das gleiche. Hilft bei mir zumindest etwas. PC, AVR und Subwoofer tragen ordentlich dazu bei, dass es warm genug ist . Mit ein wenig Durchzug ist es aber auf alle Fälle angenehmer.


----------



## Gamer090 (26. August 2016)

*AW: Zimmer zu heiß, weil der PC läuft.*



tsd560ti schrieb:


> Ich bin auch gerade bei 32-34°.
> Die Temperaturen sind bei dir noch unkritisch und falls du selber überhitzt kannst du dir ja auch so was hier basteln: Der Dominator-Ventilator - YouTube



Gute Erfindung, jetzt stelle dir mal vor jemand macht das mit 3 mal so viel Lüftern


----------



## cryzen (26. August 2016)

*AW: Zimmer zu heiß, weil der PC läuft.*

Wakü ?


----------



## Gamer090 (26. August 2016)

*AW: Zimmer zu heiß, weil der PC läuft.*



cryzen schrieb:


> Wakü ?



Da muss die Wärme auch irgendw hin also das einzige das man machen kann um den Raum abzukühlen ist Fenster öffnen, aber Achtung, nie die Fenster öffnen die von der Sonne stark erhitzt werden! Sonst kommt die Warme Luft rein und es wird wärmer statt kühler.


----------



## cryzen (26. August 2016)

*AW: Zimmer zu heiß, weil der PC läuft.*

glaub mir mal ne wakü bringt schon was


----------



## Captn (26. August 2016)

*AW: Zimmer zu heiß, weil der PC läuft.*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Da muss die Wärme auch irgendw hin also das einzige das man machen kann um den Raum abzukühlen ist Fenster öffnen, aber Achtung, nie die Fenster öffnen die von der Sonne stark erhitzt werden! Sonst kommt die Warme Luft rein und es wird wärmer statt kühler.


Da du das gerade ansprichst: Mein Bruder hat mal die Rollläden runtergefahren, weil ihm die Sonne auf den Nerv ging. Ne Stunde später hat er sich beschwert, dass es im Zimmer zu warm ist .


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (26. August 2016)

*AW: Zimmer zu heiß, weil der PC läuft.*

Stell den Pc doch einfach in den Kühlschrank (mach das bloß nicht)  Ne mal im Ernst, ich bin mir sicher die meisten haben zur Zeit ein "Raumklima" Problem. Geht mir nicht anders, ich bin bei 30 Grad. Am besten nix zocken oder halt damit leben und schwitzen, so ist der Sommer halt  Da kann es auch manchmal warm werden.


----------



## LaVolpe (26. August 2016)

*AW: Zimmer zu heiß, weil der PC läuft.*

Mein PC ist genauso warm wie sonst auch, Idle wärmer (klar) aber unter Vollast genauso wie immer und auch genauso "leise/laut".
Und nein, hab keine Wakü :p


----------



## DjTomCat (26. August 2016)

*AW: Zimmer zu heiß, weil der PC läuft.*

Aber Wakü bringt schon etwas. Ob ich jetzt einen Lufu habe der 50°C oder mehr hat oder Wasser was zwischen 30°C und 40°C hat was gekühlt werden muß bei den Temps ist ein Unterscheid.


----------



## Captn (26. August 2016)

*AW: Zimmer zu heiß, weil der PC läuft.*

Das kommt halt auch drauf an, was du für Kühllösungen hast. Wenn sich das System sonst schon langweilt, wird das bei den paar Grad mehr nicht anders sein ^^.
Solange die Wärme im System problemlos abgeführt werden kann, wird's nur im Zimmer wärmer .


----------



## Adi1 (26. August 2016)

*AW: Zimmer zu heiß, weil der PC läuft.*

Ein Eimer kaltes Wasser, und die Flossen reintunken vollbringt wahre Wunder


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (26. August 2016)

*AW: Zimmer zu heiß, weil der PC läuft.*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Ein Eimer kaltes Wasser, und die Flossen reintunken vollbringt wahre Wunder



Aber nur wenn keine Steckdosen in der nähe sind, sonst kann es beim planschen böse enden


----------



## FortuneHunter (26. August 2016)

*AW: Zimmer zu heiß, weil der PC läuft.*

Noch ein Tipp: In der Sommerhitze einfach mal ein paar Indie-Games mit Low-End Grafik anwerfen ... Der PC heizt nicht so auf und es wird etwa kühler. 

Im Winter beschwerst du dich doch auch nicht, wenn du Heikosten sparst.



nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Aber nur wenn keine Steckdosen in der nähe sind, sonst kann es beim planschen böse enden



Kann bei mir nicht passieren, die Steckdosenleisten sind unter die Tischplatte geschraubt. 


Als Gaming-PC-Besitzer kann man im Sommer immer fröhlich beim Lied 36 Grad mitsingen:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wIRyoh5TClI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. August 2016)

*AW: Zimmer zu heiß, weil der PC läuft.*



ICranxs schrieb:


> Habt ihr da vielleicht irgendwelche Tipps?


Frischwasser Zulaufkühlung ...

Und noch besser ist es, einfach raus zu gehen. Hab gerade 8h Reallife hinter mit, so mit Geruch, Haptik und extrem realistischen 3D-Effekten. Muss nicht jeden Tag sein, is voll  anstrengend, war aber echt ganz nett. 



cryzen schrieb:


> Wakü ?


Herzelchen,

wenn Du einen Grundkurs Thermodynamik möchtest, sag einfach bescheid. So Themen wie Systemgrenzen, Energierhaltung, Blackbox etc. kann man in kurzer Zeit schnell rüber bringen. Ein Rechner produziert z.B. Abwärme mit einer Energie von X Joule. Ob die per Luft, Wasser oder Flüssigstickstoff in einen Raum gelangen, ändert an der Raumtemperatur rein gar nix. Wenn Du mehr überlebenswichtige Erkenntnis benötigst, frag einfach, gibt es von mir kostenlos und mit Hingabe,  denn Humbold nehme ich ernst und Wissen muss geteilt werden. ...


----------



## Adi1 (26. August 2016)

*AW: Zimmer zu heiß, weil der PC läuft.*



nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Aber nur wenn keine Steckdosen in der nähe sind, sonst kann es beim planschen böse enden



Jo, so sieht es aus


----------



## FortuneHunter (26. August 2016)

*AW: Zimmer zu heiß, weil der PC läuft.*

Als weiterer Song bietet sich dieser an:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MaAfGiOqw5g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






interessierterUser schrieb:


> Herzelchen,
> 
> wenn Du einen Grundkurs Thermodynamik möchtest, sag einfach bescheid. So  Themen wie Systemgrenzen, Energierhaltung, Blackbox etc. kann man in  kurzer Zeit schnell rüber bringen. Ein Rechner produziert z.B. Abwärme  mit einer Energie von X Joule. Ob die per Luft, Wasser oder  Flüssigstickstoff in einen Raum gelangen, ändert an der Raumtemperatur  rein gar nix. Wenn Du mehr überlebenswichtige Erkenntnis benötigst, frag  einfach, gibt es von mir kostenlos und mit Hingabe,  denn Humbold nehme  ich ernst und Wissen muss geteilt werden. ...



Mach es dir einfacher: 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-oKIo0V0omg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. August 2016)

*AW: Zimmer zu heiß, weil der PC läuft.*



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Mach es dir einfacher: ]


Ich schau doch für ein triviales Problem der Energieerhaltung nicht 8min das Video eines unerträgliches Schwätzers ...


----------



## FortuneHunter (26. August 2016)

*AW: Zimmer zu heiß, weil der PC läuft.*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich schau doch für ein triviales Problem der Energieerhaltung nicht 8min das Video eines unerträgliches Schwätzers ...



Du sollst es ja nicht schauen, aber manchen hilft es das praktisch vor Augen geführt zu bekommen. Und sie es mal so ... manchmal behält man etwas besser im Kopf wenn es mit einer unangenehmen Erfahrung verbunden ist.

BTW: Es gibt einen Weg durch Wasserkühlung den Raum kühler zu halten ... Bloß der Aufwand:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b8bLtg9J1Oc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. August 2016)

*AW: Zimmer zu heiß, weil der PC läuft.*

- zensur -


----------



## Duke711 (27. August 2016)

*AW: Zimmer zu heiß, weil der PC läuft.*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> - zensur -



Da gibt es ein einfaches Missverständis. Prinzipiell ist das natürlich egal wie der PC gekühlt wird. Aber mit einer Wasserkühlung (geringere Bauteiltemperatur) werden die gewünschen Taktraten schon mit einer geringeren Spannung erreicht, und darin liegt der Kontext.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. August 2016)

*AW: Zimmer zu heiß, weil der PC läuft.*

Über wieviel eingesparte Watt reden wir? Das macht den Kohl nicht fett, wenn man 1-5% Leistung spart. Da ist Ausmachen am effektivsten.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (27. August 2016)

*AW: Zimmer zu heiß, weil der PC läuft.*

Beste Lösung ist immer noch Computer ausschalten.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (27. August 2016)

*AW: Zimmer zu heiß, weil der PC läuft.*

Zum Glück lebe ich im Erdgeschoss. Selbst um 14 Uhr sind es angenehme 23°C bei 34°C draußen


----------



## Adi1 (29. August 2016)

*AW: Zimmer zu heiß, weil der PC läuft.*



MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Beste Lösung ist immer noch Computer ausschalten.



Du bist hier aber bei PCGH, manche können das gar nicht mehr


----------



## MDJ (30. August 2016)

*AW: Zimmer zu heiß, weil der PC läuft.*

Durch limitieren der Frames muss deine Grafikkarte nicht immer auf volle Leistung arbeiten. Dadurch kann man einige Grad an Temperatur einsparen.


----------



## Schleifer (30. August 2016)

*AW: Zimmer zu heiß, weil der PC läuft.*

Arctic Breeze Color blau Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Das Teil (gibt's auch in anderen Farben) ist ein Knaller. Recht leise und liefert einen angenehmen leichten Luftstrom. Macht die Temperaturspitzen deutlich angenehmer, ohne einem ständig durch das Brummen des Lüfters auf'n Sack zu gehen. Hab seit Jahren eins im Büro und eins zu Hause (besitze den Vorgänger).


----------



## Narbennarr (30. August 2016)

*AW: Zimmer zu heiß, weil der PC läuft.*

Da bekommen viele aber Probleme mit den Augen..Trockenheit bis entzündungen. Ich bin einer davon. 1 Tag Ventilator oder zuviel Klimaanlage im Auto -> Krank 

Wenn der PC laufen muss, weil man zocken will -> Leistung reduzieren. Dazu gehören FPS-Limit, undervolting, ggf. Details in Games reduzieren. Oder MoRa der im anderen Raum steht^^


----------



## koffeinjunkie (30. August 2016)

*AW: Zimmer zu heiß, weil der PC läuft.*

Eigentlch sollte es reichen für Luftdurchzug zu sorgen. Sprich Fenster und Türen aufmachen damit das zirkuliert. Oder aber einen Deckenventilator betreiben der ebenfalls dabei hilft das die Luft zirkuliert und nicht stehenbleibt.


----------



## Nachty (2. September 2016)

*AW: Zimmer zu heiß, weil der PC läuft.*

Oder nackt ausziehen


----------



## Calderon00 (6. September 2016)

*AW: Zimmer zu heiß, weil der PC läuft.*

Das schlimmste ist immer noch Dachgeschosszimmer + paralleler Luftstrom zum Fenster = Permanenter Hitzestau ohne Ventil XD
Sogar Abends, wenn es draußen abkühlt ist das Zimmer immer gut warm


----------



## rolfdafiftynine (6. September 2016)

*AW: Zimmer zu heiß, weil der PC läuft.*



cryzen schrieb:


> glaub mir mal ne wakü bringt schon was





DjTomCat schrieb:


> Aber Wakü bringt schon etwas. Ob ich jetzt einen Lufu habe der 50°C oder mehr hat oder Wasser was zwischen 30°C und 40°C hat was gekühlt werden muß bei den Temps ist ein Unterscheid.



Nominiert für den Physik-Nobelpreis

Viel Glück euch beiden!


----------



## DasWurmi (6. September 2016)

*AW: Zimmer zu heiß, weil der PC läuft.*

Die Physik hier hat mich grad wirklich ins grübeln gebracht ... 

Ich kenn das Problem, Dachgeschosswohnung, Südseite des Hauses, PC der mit Witcher 3 beschäftigt ist...
Ist noch keiner in mein Zimmer gekommen ohne nen Kommentar zur Temperatur abzugeben. ^^


----------



## cryzen (21. September 2016)

*AW: Zimmer zu heiß, weil der PC läuft.*



rolfdafiftynine schrieb:


> Nominiert für den Physik-Nobelpreis
> 
> Viel Glück euch beiden!



Dir ist schon klar das der PC mit der wakü ganz andere Temperaturen hat 

Ich spreche von einer richtigen keinen AIO Müll


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Grestorn (21. September 2016)

*AW: Zimmer zu heiß, weil der PC läuft.*



cryzen schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar das der PC mit der wakü ganz andere Temperaturen hat
> 
> Ich spreche von einer richtigen keinen AIO Müll



Die abgeführte Energie hängt doch nicht von der Temperatur ab, sondern von der in Wärme umgesetzten Energie. Und die ist immer (weitestgehend) gleich, egal wie gekühlt wird. 

Bei einer Luftkühlung wird weniger Luft durch das Gehäuse geblasen, dafür ist die Temperatur höher. Bei einer guten WaKü ist die Temperatur zwar wesentlich geringer, dabei wird aber auch wesentlich mehr Luft durch die Radiatoren geblasen. Am Ende erwärmt sich das Zimmer aber genauso. Zaubern kann eine WaKü leider auch nicht. 

(Ein winziger Unterschied entsteht, da ein kühlerer Rechner ein ganz klein wenig effizienter rechnet als ein heißer Rechner).


----------



## Bioschnitzel (21. September 2016)

*AW: Zimmer zu heiß, weil der PC läuft.*

Wow, aber dafür nimmt sich die Pumpe zusätzlich Energie, die auch wieder in Form von Wärme abgeben wird  


Bin selber Dachgeschoss-Bewohner auf Südseite, 31° kenne ich nur zu gut. 

Es gibt eine Simple Lösung, nennt sich Klimaanlage.


----------



## Bariphone (21. September 2016)

*AW: Zimmer zu heiß, weil der PC läuft.*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Die abgeführte Energie hängt doch nicht von der Temperatur ab, sondern von der in Wärme umgesetzten Energie. Und die ist immer (weitestgehend) gleich, egal wie gekühlt wird.
> 
> Bei einer Luftkühlung wird weniger Luft durch das Gehäuse geblasen, dafür ist die Temperatur höher. Bei einer guten WaKü ist die Temperatur zwar wesentlich geringer, dabei wird aber auch wesentlich mehr Luft durch die Radiatoren geblasen. Am Ende erwärmt sich das Zimmer aber genauso. Zaubern kann eine WaKü leider auch nicht.
> 
> (Ein winziger Unterschied entsteht, da ein kühlerer Rechner ein ganz klein wenig effizienter rechnet als ein heißer Rechner).


Bei einer Wakü wird eher mehr wärme an den Raum abgegeben. Da mehr Fläche zum Wärmetauschen vorhanden ist.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. September 2016)

*AW: Zimmer zu heiß, weil der PC läuft.*

Liebe Leute,
es ist nicht zu ertragen. Seht einen Rechner als Black Box. Es geht Energie in Form von Strom rein. 
Aus dem Strom wird zu 100% Wärmeenergie. Die verlässt die Black Box und heizt den Raum auf. 
300W elektrische Leistung werden zu 300W thermischer Leistung. Punkt

Auf welchem Temperaturniveau die Wäme abgegeben wird, spielt keine Rolle, weil es immer ein
höheres Temperaturniveau ist, als die Raumtemperatur. Wie sich der Raum verhält, ist eine andere
Frage. Welche weiteren Störgrößen es gibt, z.B. Sonneneinstrahlung mit max. 1,4kW pro m², oder
 Menschen mit ca. 150W pro Person, ist ebenso wichtig, wie Isolierung, Luftdurchzug usw.


----------



## NotAnExit (21. September 2016)

*AW: Zimmer zu heiß, weil der PC läuft.*

Ja, aber meinst du nicht, dass ne richtig gute WaKü helfen könnte? Einfach mal die Physik ausser Acht gelassen?  Immerhin sind wir hier in einem Hardwareforum, nicht im Club der promovierten Physiker!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. September 2016)

*AW: Zimmer zu heiß, weil der PC läuft.*



NotAnExit schrieb:


> Einfach mal die Physik ausser Acht gelassen?


Möchtest Du eine esotherische Antwort


----------



## flotus1 (21. September 2016)

*AW: Zimmer zu heiß, weil der PC läuft.*

Faszinierend...
Nach den Ergüssen in diesem Thread bräuchte man also eine starke Wassekühlung mit kleiner Radiatorfläche um das Problem in den Griff zu bekommen. Ich geh das schonmal als Patent anmelden, arbeitet ihr derweil die Details aus. Wir treffen uns um 14.00Uhr wieder um zu besprechen was wir mit dem Gewinn machen.


----------



## NotAnExit (21. September 2016)

*AW: Zimmer zu heiß, weil der PC läuft.*

Wo um 14.00 Uhr? Am alten Hafen, hinter der Halle, wie immer? Code: "Weißes Kaninchen sucht Karotte zum mitnehmen"?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. September 2016)

*AW: Zimmer zu heiß, weil der PC läuft.*



flotus1 schrieb:


> Faszinierend...


Ideal wäre zu der Wasserkühlung mit Minimalradiator ein möglichst kleines schwarzes Loch, in das man den Luftstrom des Radiators sendet. Dann muss man nur darauf achten, dass die resultierende Hawking-Strahlung gut gebündelt aus dem Fenter gestrahlt wird. Und schwups hat man eine kostengünstige Klimaanlage!


----------



## HunterD22 (21. September 2016)

*AW: Zimmer zu heiß, weil der PC läuft.*



NotAnExit schrieb:


> Ja, aber meinst du nicht, dass ne richtig gute WaKü helfen könnte? Einfach mal die Physik ausser Acht gelassen?  Immerhin sind wir hier in einem Hardwareforum, nicht im Club der promovierten Physiker!



Immer frisches Wasser aus der Leitung in den Rechner pumpen. Es kann noch Wärmeenergie aufnehmen und somit kühlen. So lange der Kühlkreislauf im Zimmer bleibt, kann sich das Zimmer einfach nicht abkühlen. 
Höchstens ein Kompressorkühlung mit Warmluftabfuhr würde da helfen, also das Prinzip einer Klimaanlage oder Kühlschrank(so lange die Wärme dann nach draußen geführt wird).

Stell dir den PC als 2 - 3 Freunde vor, die in deinem Zimmer sitzen. Der Raum erwärmt sich auch sehr schnell, oder?
Dann vergiss nicht Monitor, aktive Soundsysteme. Je nach Größe des Bildschirms kann noch ein Freund dazu kommen.
Wie schon gesagt wurde. Jedes technische Gerät setzt seinen "Stromverbrauch" (er wird natürlich nicht verbraucht) nahe zu 100% in Wärme um. Also auch Geräte, die gerne vergessen werden wie Router, Telefon, Handy und das Netzteil von jedem Gerät auch. Der Spannungswechsel produziert auch Wärme. Das kommt daher, weil 300 W input keine 300 W Out sind. Da kommt dann die Effizienz ins Spiel. Beim PC gibt es die 80+ Siegel, die das anzeigen sollen. Tiefer werde ich da jetzt nicht eingehen, da das zu weit geht.

PS: Das was du im Sommer schwitzt, sparst du im Winter an Heizkosten. Nicht falsch verstehen, wenn der PC läuft, musst du im Winter die Heizung nicht so hoch drehen.


----------



## Duke711 (21. September 2016)

*AW: Zimmer zu heiß, weil der PC läuft.*

Wann wird endlich dieses dämliche Topic geschlossen?


----------



## cryon1c (21. September 2016)

*AW: Zimmer zu heiß, weil der PC läuft.*

Solche einfachen Systeme und ihr meckert wegen Hitze?
Guggt wie diverse Streamer schwitzen - 8Kerner, SLI mit richtig heißen Karten wie Ti/Titans, Beleuchtung für den Greenscreen (wer dumm ist oder dort lebt wo Strom 3-5 Cent kostet, hat noch nicht auf LED umgestellt), mehrere Monitore, evetuell Audiotechnik wie Tube Amps die auch böse heizen... 
Und die Abwärme davon kann man net wegtransportieren ohne Klimaanlage oder gut durchdachte Lüftung 

P.S. hab meine Hütte komplett auf LED umgestellt. Im Sommer wird das OC rausgenommen - ja ich opfere dafür gerne FPS und allgemein Leistung. 

Und es gibt ne einfachere Lösung als die WaKü durch die Wand zu verlegen. Den ganzen PC zu verlegen. Und um den Kabelsalat zu vermeiden, nimmt man einfach Thunderbolt und ne kleine Kiste die entsprechend alle Signale überträgt: Monitor(e), Eingabegeräte, USB schießmichtot. Man braucht also nur 1 Kabel, Thunderbolt.
Problem: viele Boards bieten das nicht, meins kanns zwar - aber auch nur mit nem teuren Adapter der auch noch nen Slot belegt. Aber auf jeden Fall die beste Lösung. Da kann die Kühlung auch deutlich lauter werden - wenn die Kiste hinter verschlossenen Türen steht.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (21. September 2016)

*AW: Zimmer zu heiß, weil der PC läuft.*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Solche einfachen Systeme und ihr meckert wegen Hitze?
> Guggt wie diverse Streamer schwitzen - 8Kerner, SLI mit richtig heißen Karten wie Ti/Titans, Beleuchtung für den Greenscreen (wer dumm ist oder dort lebt wo Strom 3-5 Cent kostet, hat noch nicht auf LED umgestellt), mehrere Monitore, evetuell Audiotechnik wie Tube Amps die auch böse heizen...
> Und die Abwärme davon kann man net wegtransportieren ohne Klimaanlage oder gut durchdachte Lüftung
> 
> ...



Die leisten sich dann aber bestimmt auch ne Klimaanlage .


----------



## cryon1c (21. September 2016)

*AW: Zimmer zu heiß, weil der PC läuft.*



CHRiSSLYi schrieb:


> Die leisten sich dann aber bestimmt auch ne Klimaanlage .



Nicht immer. Ich hab komplett auf LED umgestellt, verzichte auf heiße Grafikkarten oder SLI, nehm OC raus und wenns ganz heiß ist, sitze ich ohne Webcam rum, dafür in Unterhosen - sieht ja keiner 
Klimaanlage würde meine Stromrechnung dahin treiben, wo ich sie definitiv nicht sehen will


----------



## Adi1 (21. September 2016)

*AW: Zimmer zu heiß, weil der PC läuft.*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Aus dem Strom wird zu 100% Wärmeenergie.
> 300W elektrische Leistung werden zu 300W thermischer Leistung. Punkt



Nö, das geht gar nicht, denn dann dürfte dein Rechner gar nicht rechnen 

Ich sehe schon, Physik war in der Schule nicht dein Ding


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (21. September 2016)

*AW: Zimmer zu heiß, weil der PC läuft.*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Nö, das geht gar nicht, denn dann dürfte dein Rechner gar nicht rechnen
> 
> Ich sehe schon, Physik war in der Schule nicht dein Ding



Oh oh, das wird einen Physikkrieg geben


----------



## flotus1 (21. September 2016)

*AW: Zimmer zu heiß, weil der PC läuft.*

Jetzt bin ich aber gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen in welche Energieform sonst noch in nicht vernachlässigbarem Umfang umgewandelt wird. Und vor Allem wie diese Energie dann aus dem abgeschlossenen System "Zimmer" raustunnelt.


----------



## lechium (21. September 2016)

*AW: Zimmer zu heiß, weil der PC läuft.*



cryzen schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar das der PC mit der wakü ganz andere Temperaturen hat
> 
> Ich spreche von einer richtigen keinen AIO Müll
> 
> ...


Aha, offenbar hast du Informationen die uns hier fehlen, welche WaKü kann denn die Gesetze der Physik außer Kraft setzen?


----------



## Adi1 (21. September 2016)

*AW: Zimmer zu heiß, weil der PC läuft.*



CHRiSSLYi schrieb:


> Oh oh, das wird einen Physikkrieg geben



Nein, wird es nicht geben 

Ich wollte nur mal etwas klarstellen


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (21. September 2016)

*AW: Zimmer zu heiß, weil der PC läuft.*



cryzen schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar das der PC mit der wakü ganz andere Temperaturen hat
> 
> Ich spreche von einer richtigen keinen AIO Müll
> 
> ...



Son richtiger Fail.

AiO Müll - meine H110i GT hat teilweise besser gekühlt als Systeme mit einem 360er Radi auf dem 6700K. 
Hatte den auf 55°C bei 4,8GHz und 1,4V. Also AiO Schrott ist was anderes.


----------



## cryzen (21. September 2016)

*AW: Zimmer zu heiß, weil der PC läuft.*



CHRiSSLYi schrieb:


> Son richtiger Fail.
> 
> AiO Müll - meine H110i GT hat teilweise besser gekühlt als Systeme mit einem 360er Radi auf dem 6700K.
> Hatte den auf 55°C bei 4,8GHz und 1,4V. Also AiO Schrott ist was anderes.



Alles klar [emoji23] sry aber dir AIO sind nett aber für mich keine Lösung teilweise sind die pumpen so laut weil auf krampf alles in engsten Raum gepackt wird.

Sind ne nette Sache für Leute die keine lust haben sich mit einer richtigen wakü zu befassen.



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (21. September 2016)

*AW: Zimmer zu heiß, weil der PC läuft.*



cryzen schrieb:


> Alles klar [emoji23] sry aber dir AIO sind nett aber für mich keine Lösung teilweise sind die pumpen so laut weil auf krampf alles in engsten Raum gepackt wird.
> 
> Sind ne nette Sache für Leute die keine lust haben sich mit einer richtigen wakü zu befassen.



Eine Wakü kostet ja auch mal eben das 5fache von einer AIO


----------



## D3N$0 (21. September 2016)

*AW: Zimmer zu heiß, weil der PC läuft.*

Nein tut sie nicht...


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (21. September 2016)

*AW: Zimmer zu heiß, weil der PC läuft.*



D3N$0 schrieb:


> Nein tut sie nicht...



Sondern ? 

Wakü Sets kosten ja schon über 300 € EK Water Blocks Waku-Set EK-KIT P360

Da hast du aber nix für die Grafikkarte bei, und wenn du dir selber die Teile zusammenstellst kommst du locker auf 500 €


----------



## NotAnExit (21. September 2016)

*AW: Zimmer zu heiß, weil der PC läuft.*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Möchtest Du eine esotherische Antwort



Nein, ich wollte mir meinen Sarkasmus ohnehin abgewöhnen.


----------



## D3N$0 (21. September 2016)

*AW: Zimmer zu heiß, weil der PC läuft.*



nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Sondern ?
> 
> Wakü Sets kosten ja schon über 300 € EK Water Blocks Waku-Set EK-KIT P360
> 
> Da hast du aber nix für die Grafikkarte bei, und wenn du dir selber die Teile zusammenstellst kommst du locker auf 500 €



Mal abgesehen das du hier Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichst gibt es sowas auch billiger:

klick mich


klick mich 2


Einen Custom Loop mit GPU mit einer AIO gleichsetzen und dann sich wundern warum die AIO billiger ist... 

Btw wie sind hier ganz tief in OT gerutscht...


----------



## jamesblond23 (21. September 2016)

*AW: Zimmer zu heiß, weil der PC läuft.*

Oh man, immer das gleiche Thema,  wakü macht den Raum weniger warm,  ist klar...  :kopfschüttel:

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bariphone (21. September 2016)

*AW: Zimmer zu heiß, weil der PC läuft.*

Eben. Genau das Gegenteil wäre der Fall. Warum wieso weshalb weiß jeder der in dem Schulfach mit "P" am Anfang keinen Fensterplatz hatte.


Brauch den Thread eigentlich noch wer?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. September 2016)

*AW: Zimmer zu heiß, weil der PC läuft.*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Nö, das geht gar nicht, denn dann dürfte dein Rechner gar nicht rechnen
> 
> Ich sehe schon, Physik war in der Schule nicht dein Ding


Das ist eine gute Frage. Natürlich wird eine minimale Menge umgewandelt und zwischengespeichtert, sei es indukt oder in Kondensatoren, auch in Transistoren, bauen sich Potentiale auf, aber spätestens wenn der Rechner ausgeschaltet wird, wird alles zu Wärme, alles, rundum. Nicht in Echtzeit, alles Verzögert, ebenso wird etwas Stahlung vom Monitor wird auch aus Fenstern treten, aber als grober Näherungswert, um 99,999% zu erfassen, passt diese Vereinfachung.


Adi1 schrieb:


> Ich wollte nur mal etwas klarstellen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dann bin ich jetzt mal auf Deine Antwort gespannt



NotAnExit schrieb:


> Nein, ich wollte mir meinen Sarkasmus ohnehin abgewöhnen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Auf keinem Fall,  ich bitte Dich, meiine Antwort war doch ebenso triefender Sarkasmus.


----------



## Adi1 (22. September 2016)

*AW: Zimmer zu heiß, weil der PC läuft.*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das ist eine gute Frage. Natürlich wird eine minimale Menge umgewandelt und zwischengespeichtert, sei es indukt oder in Kondensatoren, auch in Transistoren, bauen sich Potentiale auf, aber spätestens wenn der Rechner ausgeschaltet wird, wird alles zu Wärme, alles, rundum.



Wenn er ausgeschaltet wird, entspricht es aber keinen regulären Betriebszustand


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. September 2016)

*AW: Zimmer zu heiß, weil der PC läuft.*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Wenn er ausgeschaltet wird, entspricht es aber keinen regulären Betriebszustand


Jetzt mal im ernst die Frage. Wenn wir Energie  im Transsitor durch Umschalten einspeisen, ist diese nicht reversibel. 
Darum wird sie über lang oder kurz zu Wärme, immer kann, wenn wir zwischen den beiden Zuständen 
- leitend 
- nichtleitend 
hin- und herschalten. Oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Adi1 (22. September 2016)

*AW: Zimmer zu heiß, weil der PC läuft.*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Jetzt mal im ernst die Frage. Wenn wir Energie  im Transsitor durch Umschalten einspeisen, ist diese nicht reversibel.
> Darum wird sie über lang oder kurz zu Wärme, immer kann, wenn wir zwischen den beiden Zuständen
> - leitend
> - nichtleitend
> hin- und herschalten. Oder sehe ich das falsch?



Das ist richtig 

Bei jeden Schaltvorgang wird eine gewisse Menge elektrischer Energie in Wärme umgewandelt,

bedingt durch den Innenwiderstand jedes Leiters/Halbleiters


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. September 2016)

*AW: Zimmer zu heiß, weil der PC läuft.*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Bei jeden Schaltvorgang wird eine gewisse Menge elektrischer Energie in Wärme umgewandelt,


Weniger als 100%? Wenn ja, wo findet sich der nicht in Wärme umgesetzte Teil? 

Ich sehe zwei Zustände: Rechner aus, Rechner an
Typischer Nutzungsverlauf: Rechner aus - Rechner an - Rechner wieder aus. 

Sämtliche Energie  in Form von zugeführtem Strom während der Betriebshase "an" wird spätestens mit Abschalten in Wärme umgesetzt.
Im Btrieb gibt es vielleicht das eine oder andere Joule, welches in Kondensatoren, Spulen oder Potantialen in Transistoren zwischengspeichert 
wird. Die Summe der im Rechner gespeicherten umwandelfähigen Exergie ist aber gegen Null gehend und es wird im Betrieb nicht mehr.



CHRiSSLYi schrieb:


> Oh oh, das wird einen Physikkrieg geben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wie kommst Du da drauf? 
Ich rege mich doch nicht auf,
Nein, ich schreie nicht!

*verdammt noch mal!

Alles nur Idioten außer mir, alle!

  

*_(Spaßmodus wieder aus)_*
*


----------



## ThoSta (22. September 2016)

*AW: Zimmer zu heiß, weil der PC läuft.*

Bei manchen werden wohl tatsächlich nicht 100% in Wärme umgewandelt. LEDs erzeugen auch etwas Licht 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. September 2016)

*AW: Zimmer zu heiß, weil der PC läuft.*



ThoSta schrieb:


> Bei manchen werden wohl tatsächlich nicht 100% in Wärme umgewandelt. LEDs erzeugen auch etwas Licht


Und wo geht das Licht hin? Abgesehen von dem verschwindend kleinem Teil, der zum Fenster raus geht, also ca. 0,1W vom Bildschitm wird alles mittelbar zu Wärme

_Schlauscheißermodus wieder aus _


----------



## Adi1 (22. September 2016)

*AW: Zimmer zu heiß, weil der PC läuft.*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich sehe zwei Zustände: Rechner aus, Rechner an*
> *



Nö, du siehst das etwas falsch 

Elektrischer Strom ist die gerichtete Bewegung von Ladungsträgern, wie Elektronen, Ionen usw.

Dabei wird ein Potentialunterschied negativer und  positiver Ladungsträger benötigt

Oder anders gesagt, man muss erst mal eine künstliche Ladungstrennung herstellen, damit überhaupt Strom fliessen kann 

IdR, wird das in den Kraftwerken bereitgestellt

Jede Übertragung von elektrischer Energie ist verlustbehaftet, durch Umspannwerke, Ortsnetztrafos und auch durch PC-Netzteile 

Und immer bedingt, durch den Innenwiderstand der Stromleitungen usw.

Genauso verhält es sich in einer CPU, wie groß die Verluste aber sind, kann ich dir nicht sagen


----------



## Grestorn (23. September 2016)

*AW: Zimmer zu heiß, weil der PC läuft.*

Es geht grundsätzlich nie Energie verloren. Auch Licht ist nichts anderes als eine elektromagnetische Strahlung, ebenso wie Wärme, nur auf anderer Frequenz. Wenn Licht auf einen Gegenstand trifft, wird ein Teil davon reflektiert, und der Teil der nicht reflektiert wird, erwärmt den Gegenstand.

Am Ende des Tages wird alle Energie, die ein PC "verbraucht" in Wärme umgesetzt und diese Wärme bleibt auch in dem Raum, wenn dieser Licht- und Temperaturisolierend ist. Wenn Du ein Fenster hast und eine LED Batterie vor das Fenster stellst, entweicht ein winziger Teil der Energie als Licht durch das Fenster, aber das kannst Du getrost vernachlässigen. 

Ansonsten bleibt Dir nichts, als Dein Zimmer zu lüften, um die überschüssige Energie nach draußen zu befördern. Damit auch Du Deinen winzigsten Anteil an der globalen Erwärmung trägst...


----------



## flotus1 (23. September 2016)

*AW: Zimmer zu heiß, weil der PC läuft.*

Das heißt wenn ich das Fenster zu lasse wird mein ökologischer Fußabdruck kleiner


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. September 2016)

*AW: Zimmer zu heiß, weil der PC läuft.*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Damit auch Du Deinen winzigsten Anteil an der globalen Erwärmung trägst...


Aktuell laufen bei mir, ähhh liefen, ist gerade gnadenlos abgestürzt, GTX 980Ti und GTX 970 im Rechner, macht beim Falten 500W.

Strom wird immer noch zu 2/3 aus Kohle oder Gas hergestellt, Wirkungsgrad von der Kohle bis zur Steckdose ca. 33%
In der Summe verbraucht der Rechner also 1000W Primärenergie. das sind im Jahre 8,76 MWh. Das alleine ist schon, 
verglichen mit allen 8 Milliarden Menschen auf der Welt, oberhalb das Meridians. Und es ist nur der Rechner. 
(Achtung, kleiner statistischer Trick: Meridian ist nicht der Mittelwert  )



flotus1 schrieb:


> Das heißt wenn ich das Fenster zu lasse wird mein ökologischer Fußabdruck kleiner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein, Dazu musst Du dir die Hände vor die Augen halten. Dann ist wieder alles gut.



Adi1 schrieb:


> Genauso verhält es sich in einer CPU, wie groß die Verluste aber sind, kann ich dir nicht sagen


Es geht Strom rein und es kommt keiner mehr raus. Also sind die Verluste 100%


----------



## tsd560ti (23. September 2016)

*AW: Zimmer zu heiß, weil der PC läuft.*

Vielleicht gibt es die neue Energieform "Rechenoperation", die wir noch nicht kennen. 
Bei einem Gewitter kommt die dann wieder als elektrische Energie mit doppelter Lichtgeschwindigkeit und einer Masse von drrrei kg runter  

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. September 2016)

*AW: Zimmer zu heiß, weil der PC läuft.*



tsd560ti schrieb:


> Vielleicht gibt es die neue Energieform "Rechenoperation", die wir noch nicht kennen.


Bedingt schon, ich finde leider keinen seriöseren Artikel auf die Schnelle, aber der Energiegehalt einer Information ist immer mit zu bewerten:
Das ist natürlich keine klassische Exergie. (Nein, ich habe mich nicht vertippt: Thermodynamik)
Information ist neben Materie und Energie die oft vergessene dritte Saule der Physik:  - WELT


----------



## Adi1 (23. September 2016)

*AW: Zimmer zu heiß, weil der PC läuft.*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es geht Strom rein und es kommt keiner mehr raus. Also sind die Verluste 100%



Nö, Strom geht nicht rein und raus 

Strom ist nur eine Ladungsträgerübertragung 

Bei einer Glühbirne geht halt über 90% in Wärme über


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. September 2016)

*AW: Zimmer zu heiß, weil der PC läuft.*



Adi1 schrieb:


> In einer Glühbirne geht halt über 90% in Wärme über


Und der Rest in Licht, der vom Zimmer absorbiert wird und ebenfalls zur Wärme wird, dazu heißen sich die Zu- und Ableitungen der Glühbirne aus.

was kommt, bei abgeschaltetem Faltrechner, als messbarem Energiestrom aus einem Rechner? Ein paar Milliwatt LED-Licht, etwas Strömungsenergie der Kühlluft, eine kaum nutzbarer Wärmestrom, der nach Carnot einen nutzbaren Wirkungsgrad unter 1% hat (ca. 10°C überhalb Zimmertemperatur). Also, es kommt defakto keinerlei nutzbare Exergie us einem Rechner. Darum werden auch 100% des eingesetzten Stroms mit der Zeit im Zimmer zu reiner nicht nutzbaren Wärmenergie.

Die Idee mit der Wasserkühlung bring twie schon gesagt minimale Vorteile, weil der Rechner kälter läuft und mit minimal geringerer VCore, z.B. GPU-Spannung. Aber das snd Minzplätzchen und es wird in der Regel entsprechend weiter üb ertaktet. Also wird der positive Effekt mehr als ausgeglichen. Was wirklich hilft ist: Ausschalten, raus gehen

Ich geh jetzt Essen, dann ins Kino. 
TONI ERDMANN, Kino am Raschplatz. 

Will irgendwer mitkommen und vom Rechner gerettet werden?


----------



## Adi1 (23. September 2016)

*AW: Zimmer zu heiß, weil der PC läuft.*

Ich würde gerne mitkommen, hocke aber weit weg 

Ich erkläre dir die Problematik gerne später etwas genauer


----------

